# New Kids dry pictures (lots of pictures)



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Here are good dry pictures of all the new kids. So far we have 5 and we have 1 more doe t kid. Her due date is the 21st. Hopefull she has twin girls in there.

First is the blue eyed polled boy out of Midnight


















This is the brown eyed horned boy out of Midnight


















And last is the mahogany marbled eyed polled boy out of Midnight


















next is the bay roan boy, brown eyed, polled? boy out of Daisy


















and last is the black and white belted, marbled eyed? horned doe out of Daisy


















If you are interested in any of the bucklings please visit my website for their information and review teh terms and conditions and then e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're adorable!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Such cute babies.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Very Cute!!!!

Congrats again!


----------



## strothergoats (Nov 22, 2007)

They are so darling!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Too Cute!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

they are all really pretty, i really like the belted buck kid. very striking color i would take him if i had myotonics. MAybe someday when i have more land. But i vowed to keep only one breed for now. But if i get a meat breed these are what i want. 
beth


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I love the first guy. His blue eyes are so pretty with his black coat. But of course they are all ADORABLE


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awwww! They are sooo sweet!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

they are just adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are way tooo cute!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I them ALL!!! They are just toooo adorable! I can't wait till kidding season starts!


----------

